# IBS and leg pains



## madalon (Apr 11, 2002)

I've had IBS or at least what my doctor calls my sensitive colon. I've had a little pain down the front of my left leg in the past when I've had an IBS flare up but this January I had to take a very important test. After a year of serious stress I think my IBS went off the charts. I got leg and groin pains. They can be as light as a tingle or strong and burning. Anybody ever have anything like this?


----------



## dnvrdonna (Jan 23, 2002)

Yes, when I get a really bad attack of IBD-D I cramp from my back all the way down to my feet.Mine is in the back tho not the front, As I just have the regular double over sitting on the toilet. Sometimes if I can lay in a fetal position and not move a muscel,the cramps will go away but if I move it's all over and running to the bathroom







Donna


----------



## SIMBA (Jan 19, 2002)

Madalon- I have had IBS since 1995 & yes I get very bad pains in my legs they ache when I have an attack and afterwards they feel like I ran 20 miles. Do you have heart racing as well? I do I sware I am going to have a heart attack. And I am full of stress too that is why my IBS is back it has been in remission for 5 years. Since 10/2001 it has been back & I cannot deal with it & the inconvenience it is in my life. I am going through the usual tests right now (UGI/Colonoscopy/Ultrasound)& I am on antispasmatic presp. but I barely eat & lost alot of weight I did not need to loose. I am weak & just recently started drinking Ensure this was my dr suggestion. So you are not alone with the leg pains & groin I have been getting those pains for about a week now(groin pains that is ). It is amazing how much I have learned from all of you on this web site. If I find out how to stop the pains in the leg & groin I will let you know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

there is a post on the Irritable Bowel Syndrome board today on this...Muscle/Joint Aches. FYI


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

I have had the leg cramps too. It's quite an ordeal on your body to go through an attack. My heart will beat hard, I sweat, and I get leg pains. Sometimes drinking water can help the leg pains. Or an iron supplement. It can indicate low iron levels which is common wiht IBS -D.


----------



## neicy52 (Jun 11, 2002)

I've been having them recently when I go to bed. Only in the back of my left leg, from my knee down. The feeling is really hard to explain. Kinda like a dull ache, that moves from the back of the knee, down to ankle.. Makes you feel like you want to stretch it out! Weird stuff!


----------

